# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما رأيكم في شركة orbex  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## agm.bz

تحية حب واحترام لجميع الأخوة الأعضاء 
أرجو معرفة رأيكم عن شركة orbex 
حيث أنني قمت بمراسلتهم وأخبروني عن امكانية التداول معهم للأشخاص السوريين المقيمين في سوريا عن طريق حوالات بنكية وذلك باليورو حصرا  حيث يكون الإيداع والسحب باليورو فقط  بينما يكون رصيد الحساب بالدولار الأمريكي 
أرجو النصيحة من الأخوة الأعضاء وخاصة السوريين 
مع خالص المحبة والتقدير

----------


## agm.bz

أسعد الله أوقات جميع الأعضاء الكرام 
معقول سبب عدم وجود ردود أنه لا أحد سمع بهذه الشركة؟  للتذكرة
أرجو ممن يمكنه تقديم المساعدة والنصح أن لا يبخل علينا بالنصيحة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## المارد المدمر

اخي العزيز  
موجود موضوع بالمندي علي الصفحة الثانية عن الشركة  
وهو باسم نداء عاجل للاخوة الكويتين

----------


## agm.bz

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الرد 
راجعت الموضوع 
لكن كشعور شخصي لم أقتنع بهذه الشركة هناك شيء لم يريحني 
فأنا أرسلت لهم ايميل واحد فقط من حوالي شهر ومنذ ذلك اليوم يوميا يتصل بي أشخاص من الشركة لاقناعي بفتح حساب 
الصراحة هذا الإلحاح جعلني أشك بمدى مصداقية هذه الشركة لكن ليس لدي شيء ملموس ضدهم

----------


## kaloeg

> شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الرد 
> راجعت الموضوع 
> لكن كشعور شخصي لم أقتنع بهذه الشركة هناك شيء لم يريحني 
> فأنا أرسلت لهم ايميل واحد فقط من حوالي شهر ومنذ ذلك اليوم يوميا يتصل بي أشخاص من الشركة لاقناعي بفتح حساب 
> الصراحة هذا الإلحاح جعلني أشك بمدى مصداقية هذه الشركة لكن ليس لدي شيء ملموس ضدهم

 هذا الألحاح طبعا لابد ان يجعلك تتراجع
لا أعلم هل هناك شركات أفضل تتعمل مع المقييمين فى سوريا العزبزه أم لا
بإذن الله تجد

----------


## agm.bz

> هذا الألحاح طبعا لابد ان يجعلك تتراجع
> لا أعلم هل هناك شركات أفضل تتعمل مع المقييمين فى سوريا العزبزه أم لا
> بإذن الله تجد

 شكرا لتعاطفك أخي الكريم
أيضا لأخذ العلم جربت بحساب تجريبي معهم فوجدت فرق بالسبريد بين الرقم المعلن والرقم الحقيقي أثناء المتاجرة 
تقبل حبي واحترامي

----------


## MOEY

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,,,  
بعد إذن الإداره أود وضع رأيي بشركه أوربكس حيث أنني تعاملت معهم وللأمانه الشركه ممتازه وحقيقيه حيث أنها معترفه من قبل غرفه التجارة والصناعه  
داخل دوله الكويت طبعا بعد بحث طويل تأكدت من هذا الامر ... وبالنسبه للسبردات فهي ثابته وهذا ما ظهر لدي أثناء تداولي  
والأخ الذي يستفسر عن إمكانيه الإيداع من سوريا ... فهذا صحيح حيث أن لدي صديق من سوريا قام بفتح حساب أيضا معي في أوربكس ويقوم بعمل حوالات بنكيه  
باليورو ولم يواجه أيه مشكله  
تقبلو مروري ,,,,

----------


## TraderinKuwait

انصحكم بعدم التداول مع الشركة فهناك مشاكل تثنية كثيرة في الشركة و يحملونك ذنبها يعني ممكن تخسر كل فلوسك لان السيستم تبعهم ما يشتغل

----------


## TraderinKuwait

حبيبي اول مشكلة واجهتني معهم في باعو الكويت بما فيها قالوي هذا مو مكتب تبعنا تبع الكويت هذي شركة ثانية و ما النا علاقة فيها لا اتصدق هذا الحكي انهم شركة كويتية

----------

